# Newborn Budgie



## AriesGirl93 (11 mo ago)

Hello, my name is Daniele. I am new on here and I have 5 budgies including this new little newborn. He has no hair with very very little feathers. I am a little terrified to nurse him. Are there any suggestions??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you allow your budgies to breed in a colony setting? (All the budgies are in the same cage?)
Is there a nest box?
Does it have a concave bottom, is it wooden and properly attached to the outside of the cage?
How many other eggs are in the clutch?
Do you know which budgies are the parents?
Are you certain they are not related?
What have you been feeding the adult birds?

Please answer ALL of the questions above.
At this point in time, the mother should be taking care of the chick and incubating it.

Once you've answered my questions we will address those matters.*


----------



## AriesGirl93 (11 mo ago)

I had to take him out. She was picking at him. Same thing happened with my other one I have but he wasn’t this young. He is in a box with two blankets in it and I feed him extract formula for birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*PLEASE -- answer the questions I asked you above as well as these:

Do you know how to hand feed a baby bird using a syringe?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know an ethical and experienced budgie breeder near you?
How many days old is this baby?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please respond to the questions asked in the previous posts in this thread.

Has this newborn chick survived so far?*


----------

